# gloves with support



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

looking for the same thing


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm looking for the same thing as well. I had an arm injury in March and I need to get wrist protection.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Dogfunk.com | Reviews Detail View | DAKINE Nova Glove w/ Wrist Guard from Dogfunk.com


ive never used em, but 4/5 with 10 reviewers


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

LEVEL gloves/mitts are the best! The wrist support embedded in the glove has a WAY better design that makes it more comfortable. You cant really tell that they arent a regular glove.

They are also super warm and very durable. I've been using my mitts for 3yrs now and they are a dream.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

burton impact gloves. ive got a pair and i love them, good support and a very warm glove


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

snowsam17 said:


> burton impact gloves. ive got a pair and i love them, good support and a very warm glove


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Agreed, I fractured and broke some carpal bones in my wrist this summer from a motorcycle accident, along with all my ligaments and was stuck in a cast with some pins keeping it all together for 3 months. I have limited movement permanently now in one wrist, I got the Burton's after trying them on, pleased with them. But for the one guy who said he had an arm injury, I'd get more than just the glove if the injury included the wrist.

Check this link out, costly, but it's no cheap 20-40 buck wrist guard. It's top of the line and for me with the extent of my injury which the specialist surgeons saying its the worst they've ever seen, I'm not taking any chances.

Allsport CTi OTS Wrist Brace

If you look under wrist category, there are two other cheaper ones, they're just not carbon fiber is all, not as strong but will still do the job. These things stop your wrist from hyperextending in one direction, they don't just "support" yet still allowing full movement like the cheaper ones. They will stop your movement based on what piece you place in for 0, 20, 40 or 60 degrees of movement.

I got mine in this weekend and placed it inside the impact glove (tight using a Large but got it to work removing the wrist support in the glove) and the design of the glove even without the Burton wrist support in there, made it awful stiff. My wrist is quite sensitive and I could slap the wall with it and feel nothing. I can't even move it the full extent of the wrist support I bought itself, I'm very confident in the combo.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Dakine wrist guards*


----------

